# Meanest Looking Horse?



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't see anything


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh I see now lol


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Haha! I like it  

Here is angry moo :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He-he! That's a funny one!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

these guys are only playing but look mean-the paint was my neice's colt he sold this spring "Dalton"








i hope i did this right


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Cute pics everyone! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Great pictures guys! I'll have to see if I can find one...

Kirsti, I can't see yours. The link didn't work for me.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is Junior being mean. He doesn't really look too mean, but if I would've gotten the picture a second later, he would've looked meaner!










Here are Nevada and Spider "being mean"


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's Brickens...
He can be pretty nasty sometimes.


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

That is awsome!! I love the picuture of there tounge sticking out! That so looks like a neiner neiner picuture!!! :lol:


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

will try again doesnt seem to work for me


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

my foal and his gang ! :lol: i always get the feeling they´re trying to say "you wanna piece of us huh ? well come and get it punk :lol: "


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Solon gets a little ansy when other horses get to close to me.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

First time I saw him do that hehe


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Kirsti Arndt said:


> these guys are only playing but look mean-the paint was my neice's colt he sold this spring "Dalton"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go Kirsti


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

This was Halloween...Aggie has a reputation...so his costume was devil horns.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Hehe, my mini fights with Mr. Goat all the time, pics coming soon


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

mudypony said:


> Here's Brickens...
> He can be pretty nasty sometimes.


HAHAHAHA I LOVED this second picture. Made me laugh out loud!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Awww! Thanks!
Brickens likes to protect me whenever another horse comes near me. He'll chase them off with teeth barred or tounge out, but he never actually bites them. Lol!! He's such a dork.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My mare does that with me. I had an incredible experience a few weeks ago where my mare put herself between me and 2 playing foals. As it happened to be one of the foals stumbled down. If it hadnt been for her clearly putting herself next to me I would have been trampled which at the time would have not been a good thing as I was on crutches.


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

Bud. In a good mood


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

gangsta what a great shot-that is too funny


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

haha thanks! i needed that one for the memory box


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Cody, pretending he's mean even though he's the low man on the totem pole!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

I´ve a funny picture like that too  
Just the horse of my sister....



















My poor baby has to bear this the whole day :lol: 
but he is just soooo in love with her :roll:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok ok, the first one has defanaitly gotta be up there. But with all the others, I never knew horses could be so mean! Lol, kidding. You guys must have the camera out at the right time eh? I'll try and get a funny but mean picture soon. The one that is just above, LOOKS hilarious!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha. Great pictures everyone!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Toby was sticking his tongue out at me behind my back.

:twisted:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dumas didn't appreciate Twister playing with him at this moment.



















Dumas is top dog...but Twister likes to get him all riled up and take off!


----------

